# Osons



## G-spot (8 Sep 2004)

I tried to get some info on it and couldn't find any, if theres anyone who was once in it can you please explain what it was.


----------



## Slim (8 Sep 2004)

Try a search under "the Canadian Special Service Force"

Might help

Slim


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2004)

What exactly are you asking?

OSONS (To Win) was the Motto of the Special Service Force.

What do you want to know?

GW


----------



## pbi (9 Sep 2004)

I have also heard that it meant "Let Us Dare to Win", as a sort of response to the SAS motto "Who Dares Wins". Amongst the troops it was sometimes used as an acronym for "Oral Sex Or No Sex". You can still find the winged dagger badge in some militaria shops. A brief but intereting period of our history. Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Sep 2004)

Damn, I loved those boots!!!


----------



## Jungle (10 Sep 2004)

Litterally, OSONS means "Let's dare", or it could be translated as "We dare".


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2004)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Litterally, OSONS means "Let's dare", or it could be translated as "We dare".


Right.....must have been asleep when I wrote 'to win'.

SAS motto is "Who Dares, Wins".

GW


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Sep 2004)

pbi said:
			
		

> You can still find the winged dagger badge in some militaria shops. A brief but intereting period of our history. Cheers.



Everyone in the SSF got a beer mug with the badge on it, my dad gave me his and its sitting right here in front of me. Id love to get ahold of a real badge though. I love the combats they had


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Sep 2004)

I never got a beer mug, but I think hidden away in piles of boxes I still have lots of badges. Might actually have to look when I get home tonight.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2004)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Everyone in the SSF got a beer mug with the badge on it, my dad gave me his and its sitting right here in front of me. Id love to get ahold of a real badge though. I love the combats they had



Really?   I wonder where mine is.......who's got it?

GW


----------



## Armymedic (12 Sep 2004)

The badge in question...

http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Avatars/dressosons.jpg


----------



## Infanteer (12 Sep 2004)

Well, since Shortbus insisted on counter-hijacking the thread with mention of a beer mug, I made a new thread for the ongoing discussion about the Fighting spirit behind the term "Osons".

http://army.ca/forums/threads/19234.0.html


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Sep 2004)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Really?   I wonder where mine is.......who's got it?
> 
> GW



I was under the impression that they did, kinda like a regimental coin sorta thing, but maybe he got it from a kit shop. I know his friend has one as well


----------



## Lance Wiebe (12 Sep 2004)

Darn Airborne.

Must have kept all our beer mugs.

Right George?


----------



## sapper332 (15 Dec 2004)

Ahh, the good old days of the Special Service Force... anyone still have their Jump Smock stashed away in the basement? I never turned mine in - seemed to me I'd earned the right to keep it!


----------

